# New Superman Returns trailer online...



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/supermanreturns/hd/

Oh. My. God.

I need a cigarette after watching this.....

Quicktime 7 needed to view it....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Love it! Can't wait. Kevin Spacey should make a great Lex.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

So far it looks like Bryan Singer (XMen 1 & 2, Superman Returns) and Sam Raimi (Xena, Spiderman 1 & 2), should educate their fellow directors on how to make a comic book movie that can please its fans, AND hook in those just looking for a good popcorn flick.....

Spacey chewing up the scenery may overshadow the new guy playing Supe. He looks a little scrawny to me, but I said the same thing about the actor from Smallville who has grown on me...)


----------

